# Builders decals. .



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I'm looking for info on who yall use for builders name or logo decals? 
There's some info out there, and mudhole is an option too.
just looking for something simple, printing myself would be cool
but that doesn't sound very successful without the right gear. .
I have been writing on some rods but that isn't working that well. .


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hands down. Decal Connection . Rodbuilding decals is what they do. If you can think it, they can make a decal of it. Great people, great prices, quick turnaround, unbeatable customer support. The selection of fonts alone is staggering.....decalconnection.com


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I saw them I forgot to mention that.. Thanks pg..
I will check them out..


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Decal Connection for me. It's really easy to order and the turn around time is fast.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Decal Connection, great people.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Rod Decals*

Debbie at Hook Spit in league city . Really excellent labels , fast and priced reasonable.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I have a logo , actually a cattle brand that's been registered in my family name since the forties.. we use it on different things I would like to use it I guess developing some artwork with wording is not a problem ?
Edit: Just talked to Debbie @ Hookspit , She's 15 minutes from my house.
I can sit down and get what I want in front of me on the computer.
She sounds really helpful and the prices and setup fee are super reasonable..!
Thanks everyone... 1.00 for Rod specific decals.. 37 cents. for my logo decals with no rod specs..
You can order 1 or 100......


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

okmajek said:


> I have a logo , actually a cattle brand that's been registered in my family name since the forties.. we use it on different things I would like to use it I guess developing some artwork with wording is not a problem ?
> Edit: Just talked to Debbie @ Hookspit , She's 15 minutes from my house.
> I can sit down and get what I want in front of me on the computer.
> She sounds really helpful and the prices and setup fee are super reasonable..!
> ...


It sounds like for you that Debbie @ Hookspit would be great.
However, from my little experience, Decal Connection does deserve the compliments they have received here.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I use Debbie as well at hookspit. I get 10 decals for the price of one mail order. Rather keep it local myself if I can


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Debbie at Hookspit did this


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Decal Connection


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

depending on where you are located you can go to fishing tackle unlimited and have them printed in the rod and reel repair shop.


----------



## Larry Tobin (Jan 9, 2015)

*Custom Label Printer*

I have sold over 100 units to Custom Rod Builder in the last year. This New Thermal Printer that start at $199 (Model 270), or $299 (model 360) and connect to your PC/Mac. You Choice the font or import your graphics. We have Metallic Tapes like Silver and Gold on Clear or Black. Units come with a Lifetime Warranty from the MFG and we offer Free Service and Training to all our clients. We took the new printer to the Custom Rod Builder show in Winston-Salem last February and from that show, we have sold over 100 units to Rod Builders. You can see a video of the unit on YouTube: 



 or check out my web page: http://www.lrtgroup.com Call me toll free if you have any questions @ 877-729-5769


----------

